# Nucs 6 days old look normal??



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Just normal orientation flights. Nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Tibbigt (Mar 17, 2017)

Sounds good thank you..


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

You're welcome!


----------



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

Do you have a queen excluder between the 2 deeps ?


----------



## Tibbigt (Mar 17, 2017)

No I got the inner cover with a feeder in the 2nd deep...


----------



## Tibbigt (Mar 17, 2017)

Am I doing it wrong with the inner cover and feeder??


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

Tibbigt said:


> Am I doing it wrong with the inner cover and feeder??


No, that definitely works and there's nothing wrong with it. That's the way I feed new nucs as well. There is a wood bound queen excluder that looks very similar to an inner cover (when looking from the outside of the hive anyway). I think beefarmer was just curious if had an excluder because you probably wouldn't want one for a very small hive.


----------



## Tibbigt (Mar 17, 2017)

LOL yeah I assumed he was just wondering I just want to make sure I wasn't doing something wrong made me panic for a minute haha..


----------

